# My baby gil Gabriellekk



## Lavey (May 31, 2015)

This is a picture of my baby girl Gabrielle - For the lastfew yrs she has been battling a rare form of cancer. The docs could not remove hher tumor until she was biggger & in better health.
Its just been the 2  of us making our way &  ryimg to live a normal life.

The time for surgery  is  wed at 9am & hopefully they can remove all of her tumor.
That beautiful girl never complains and I only wish I was that strong.

Gabrielle lifts weights & is nny biggest supporter, always  makes it to my comps no matter how she feels.

I just wannt this surgery  over & for her to make a speeedy recovery.
Id be llost without her & dont know what Id do withhout her.

I didnt feel comfortable talking about this on here bc Im still some what new,

Ive grown to trust a few of you & just needed to get this out in the open,
Thay lil girl is a soldier & her nickname is Lil Evil....

I cant seem to upload her pic - ill igure it out soom,,


----------



## Magnus82 (May 31, 2015)

You can send it to me brother and I will upload it for you.  What a great dad you are and she will certainly be in my prayers.


----------



## Lavey (May 31, 2015)

Here a pic of Daddys baby girl !! Surgery is wednesday & Im praying that she recovers & can play like all her friends.
She has had enough Chemo & radiation - never complains - she is a true soldier!


----------



## MattG (May 31, 2015)

Beautiful little girl you have brother! Hell of a thing she has to go through this, especially so young...my daughter is 2 1/2 yrs old, couldnt imagine the pain i would feel if she was in the same position...my thoughts and prayers go out to you both.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 31, 2015)

Sorry to her brother I couldn't imagine my 6 month old going through that. Thoughts and prayers


----------



## srd1 (May 31, 2015)

Shes in our prayers brother!!!


----------



## Lavey (May 31, 2015)

Thank you guys ! That lil one is all I have & its enough...


----------



## Magnus82 (May 31, 2015)

What I beautiful young lady!  I can take anything the world can throw at me,  but to have anything happen to my 3 girls would just break me.  Your strong as hell brother, just as you need to be for that little angel.  You tell her she has an army of meatheads pulling for her.


----------



## BigBob (May 31, 2015)

She's cute man! I'm praying she is going to be fine Lavey. Hang tough Brother.


----------



## custom creation (May 31, 2015)

Beautiful angel brother! I hope you don't mind but I told this story at church today and the congregations prayers are behind you all. Please keep us updated!

Bear


----------



## K1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Beautiful girl you have there!


----------



## Lavey (Jun 2, 2015)

Tomorrow morning is my lil babys operation & Im so scared for her I cant stop crying. Id give my life to take her place but unfortunately thats not an option. I can take the world on but when it comes to my baby all bets are off. I have protected her since she was born & its killing me that I cant protect her now but you can bet I got her back 100%....

For the record real fathers & meatheads do cry !!


----------



## custom creation (Jun 2, 2015)

I cry when my little ones feelings get hurt. She is 5 years old. My heart truly aches for you and your family brother. My faith is in my prayers. Don't lose faith my friend. Children are much stronger than we give them credit for. I have an open ear if you just need to talk about it.

Bear


----------



## BigBob (Jun 2, 2015)

Lavey said:


> Tomorrow morning is my lil babys operation & Im so scared for her I cant stop crying. Id give my life to take her place but unfortunately thats not an option. I can take the world on but when it comes to my baby all bets are off. I have protected her since she was born & its killing me that I cant protect her now but you can bet I got her back 100%....
> 
> For the record real fathers & meatheads do cry !!


I remember when my little girl was in the hospital and the dr' s were trying to find a vein. She had a busted arm and some weird facial swelling. I saw the look in her eyes and I just wanted to trade places with her. She's gonna be ok.


----------



## Lavey (Jun 2, 2015)

Well my lil Gabrielle is having a special night bf her surgery in the Morning. I gave her a choice of her favorite food & out of all the places she could eat she chose Mc Donalds & Pizza Hut.....

Her best friend is over & they rented some movies & will play a bit bf she gets some rest. 

If your wondering Im off my diet for the night eating pizza & chicken nuggets w/ a chocolate shake.

Im so emotional Im trying to keep my shit together for my baby.
That lil girl has more guts than her dad. Just love her to pieces.


----------



## BigBob (Jun 3, 2015)

Fuck your Diet. Eat McDonalds.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jun 3, 2015)

Sending my prayers up for her. Beautiful girl you have brother!


----------



## slide (Jun 4, 2015)

Cant imagine at all, brother. Trust and hope all went well today with your baby girl. 

-s


----------



## K1 (Jun 4, 2015)

Shit man, I should have read your post closer...I didn't realize what you and your little girl have been going through! I'm sorry to hear it man, can't even imagine what it has to feel like?! Hoping for the best!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 5, 2015)

Wishing for all the best brother, as a dad, I can only imagine.  Stay strong my friend, we're here for you.
Grim


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 5, 2015)

What a beautiful child. Hopes and wishes to you and yours.
Thanks for sharing with us . I really appreciate that . 
Good vibes good vibes .  Thx      T


----------



## Lavey (Jun 6, 2015)

Im just checking in real quick the surgery went well until they seen a more serious problem. Ill check back once she comes home.


----------



## custom creation (Jun 6, 2015)

Please keep us up to date brother. Prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Lavey (Jun 6, 2015)

custom creation said:


> Please keep us up to date brother. Prayers are with you and your family



Im not strong enough at the moment to share some awful news about my baby girl...Once I get my shit together this news will brake some hearts.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 6, 2015)

Lavey said:


> Im not strong enough at the moment to share some awful news about my baby girl...Once I get my shit together this news will brake some hearts.




I'm so sorry brother we're here for you when you're ready to talk


----------



## MattG (Jun 6, 2015)

Not the news i wanted to hear bro, thats terrible 
Like Phoe said, we're here for you buddy


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey brutha how is the daughter coming along? Update us so we know
how she is.What is the latest prognosis?   Hows the jeep situation effecting 
your ability to transport daughter for medical care? Keep us apprised .
Which treatment center did the surgery/chemo /etc? Just curious on the facility that is taking care of gabby.
I have cousins in the Geneva area and they may know of more resources to assist you.. Best wishes .. update us please..... T


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 6, 2015)

Ok hey everything ok?   been busy. Let us know . well we'll be waiting .
My grand daughter just arrived . I'll be back when she is asleep to check on things.  I have something special for you later on... Thx and take care T .


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 8, 2015)

Hope all is ok . Everyone is worried as you have not posted. I have connecting flights through your area multiple times in july early aug.
I printed up a request for assistance at work. After the out pouring of kindness
My coworkers generated $5023 to be exact. . Hit me up in a pm or email.
I'll look through my travel scheduling for the next two weeks. 
I realize Gabby may not be able to come to airport due to health constraints.
Pm me your number  You can meet me at airport . You have been so courageous
I want to shake your hand and give it to you in person.  Thx!!! PM me buddy, T
T


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow, that was very generous of you and your coworkers turbo.  Wish I were there to see that little girls face.  Sad to think of the many others that will never get that opportunity.  This is what makes anasci the best board around!


----------



## psych (Jul 8, 2015)

As always T going above and beyond!


----------



## srd1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Your little angel is in our prayers brother.... just have faith she's gonna pull thru this she's got a warriors blood running thru her veins man this cancer doesn't have a chance.


----------



## srd1 (Jul 8, 2015)

He'll ya T that's awesome brother!!!!!


----------



## custom creation (Jul 8, 2015)

He sent me an email a few days back. Things haven't been well. Keep praying brothers! T, that was an awesome thing you did brother and thank you for all that you do on this board. I assure you that the good Lord has set some amazing treasures aside for you in heaven. I'm proud to be a part of the Anasci family! Thanks all !

Bear


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear CC. If you do hear from Lavey could you let him know  I have collected some donations and need to figure out a transfer prior to my 
travel itinerary scheduling. Hope to hear  something soon.. 
I just feel negligent on not getting this done sooner...Thx  , T..


----------



## custom creation (Jul 8, 2015)

I will brother! I hope to hear from him soon. For now, please keep sending the prayers his way. His family sure needs them. I will try to email him again shortly.

Bear


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 9, 2015)

Any update? Sorry to pester bud but please keep us in the loop. 
Best wishes and hopes for Gabby and Lavey.
Thanks very much.... T


----------



## custom creation (Jul 10, 2015)

I've heard nothing yet guys. No emails or anything. I pray this isn't a sign of something bad. As soon as I hear from him, I'll update everyone.
Bear


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 10, 2015)

I hate to think the worst....


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 10, 2015)

thank u custom, please keep us update ........


----------



## psych (Jul 10, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers sent my man...


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 11, 2015)

I hope everything is alright. You and your daughter are still in our prayers


----------



## custom creation (Jul 12, 2015)

No updates from Lavey yet guys. I'm still hoping he will email me with news.

Bear


----------



## MattG (Jul 12, 2015)

Brothers, i hope to fucking hell i am wrong. But Lavey's absence may mean things have taken a turn for the worse. I pray to god not, but the man hasnt been around for quite some time. Lets all keep them both in our prayers. Lavey, please check in when you can brother...


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 12, 2015)

I have not heard from Lavey. I'm going to wait a bit then I guess i will have to return donated funds..I wish the family well lavey............T


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 12, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> I have not heard from Lavey. I'm going to wait a bit then I guess i will have to return donated funds..I wish the family well lavey............T



This is very unfortunate.  In true board fashion, we like to take care of our own.  Really hope all is well.  Kind of unsettling when you don't hear anything for this long.


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes it is . Hope you are ok out there Lavey and Gabby...
Thx... T


----------



## custom creation (Jul 12, 2015)

I have an address for him. I might try to send a quick note by overnight express and see if he will answer then.


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 12, 2015)

That would be great ! An update on Gabby? I'll be traveling In that area 
in about a week . Love to come through and lend a hand.. at least with some funding.......
I am being asked daily by coworkers for some news . 
ThX  ,  T............


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 13, 2015)

Lavey said:


> Here a pic of Daddys baby girl !! Surgery is wednesday & Im praying that she recovers & can play like all her friends.
> She has had enough Chemo & radiation - never complains - she is a true soldier!



She looks a LOT like my daughter did at her age!  Same eye shape and color even!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 14, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> That would be great ! An update on Gabby? I'll be traveling In that area
> in about a week . Love to come through and lend a hand.. at least with some funding.......
> I am being asked daily by coworkers for some news .
> ThX  ,  T............



I'm not that far out from there so maybe we can hook up and lend two hands!
Grim


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 14, 2015)

pls keep us posted ............


----------



## custom creation (Jul 14, 2015)

Nothing yet guys! Sorry


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 14, 2015)

custom creation said:


> Nothing yet guys! Sorry



Have you heard from dark angel.  He's been quiet as well.  Seems both of them were in difficult situations and they have all but disappeared.  Very strange


----------



## custom creation (Jul 14, 2015)

No I haven't heard a peep from either one. If I don't hear anything soon I have a close friend in New York who is going to look into things.


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 15, 2015)

That would be great . I'm set to to travel in that region. I'm kind of sweating it  with some of my coworkers/ cash donors. They are asking how Gabby is ;
I need to know how to get this money to Lavey and daughter while out east.
Appreciate any help on this custom. Thanks,,, T.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 20, 2015)

stil no update ???


----------



## custom creation (Jul 21, 2015)

All of my attempts have failed. I haven't heard anything back


----------



## *Bio* (Jul 24, 2015)

Have any members heard from Lavey or anyone else regarding his daughter?


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 24, 2015)

No sir not as of yet. I'm sitting on the work place donations. I'm at a loss 
as far as what the status of Gabriella might be. 
Good thoughts going out for Lavey and Gabby.. 
T,,,,,,,,,


----------



## vernall (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello guys.. how is a lil girl?
Hope she is better!!!!!


----------



## gkn525 (Apr 21, 2016)

I will keep her in my prayers&you're an awesome dad.


----------



## vernall (May 4, 2016)

No news?


----------

